# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  A duhet shenuar identiteti fetar ne karten e identitetit?

## Anesti_55

Pershendetje.A duhet te shenohet identiteti fetar ne karten e identitetit?Identiteti fetar i ndan njerzit sipas edukimeve qe ato kane zgjedhur, e perderisa kemi ndryshime perse te mos shenohet ky identitet?Dikush pretendon te na thote se 70% te shqipetareve jane muslimane , apo dikush tjeter te na quaj popull islamik. Personalish medoj se per ti shpetur ketij pergjithesimi te pa drejte,eshte e nevojshme te qe secili te zgjedhe besimin e tij ( nisur nga oportuniteti real i shqipetareve per besimet fetare)dhe ta shenoje ate ne karten e identitetit.

----------


## Apollyon

Ca nuk degjon!!

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Po si jo,duhet shenuar,bashke me peshen e gjatesin e organit seksual.

----------


## djaliepirotas

No Anesti
Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Skam pa askund ta shenojne kete perkatesi ne pasaporte, ashtu sic nuk shenohet as perkatesia politike. E ka greku do te thuash ti? Pune e madhe. Greku dhe serbi kane shpikur etnira fetare dhe sodomos greku torturohet gjersa te mar vesh se cfare perkatesie fetare ka bashkebiseduesi i tij.
Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
No Anesti, nuk eshte e nevojshme.
Relax! now.

----------


## Bel ami

> No Anesti
> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Skam pa askund ta shenojne kete perkatesi ne pasaporte, ashtu sic nuk shenohet as perkatesia politike. E ka greku do te thuash ti? Pune e madhe. Greku dhe serbi kane shpikur etnira fetare dhe sodomos greku torturohet gjersa te mar vesh se cfare perkatesie fetare ka bashkebiseduesi i tij.
> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> No Anesti, nuk eshte e nevojshme.
> Relax! now.


Nuk duhet shenuar. Besimi eshte ceshtje prsonale.Neser une mund te kthehem ne Katolik, apo orthodoks, mos do te me duhet edhe nje vendim gjyqi qe te jem ne gjendje t dryshoj karten  identitetit sikunder behet me mbiemrat?Per mua nuk ka kuptim

----------


## toni007

Nuk duhet shenuar FEJA, pasi besimi eshte ndnjenje shpirterore dhe gje personale dhe ska pse te behet publike ......

----------


## Korcar-L1

Vetem ne kohen e Zogut shkruhej ne pashaporte besimi fetar:P

----------


## ilia spiro

Identiteti i vertete i njeriut eshte besimi i tij fetar. Duhet shenuar.

----------


## reja_vogel

Duke lene menjane cdo gje tjeter, mos te harrojme qe shqiperia eshte shtet laik. Perkthimi: nuk mund te shkruhet identiteti fetar ne kartat e identitetit. 
Ata qe duan ta bejne te dukshme (tek te tjeret) perkatesine e tyre fetare ne cdo cast, kane zgjedhjen te bartin simbole te fese se tyre, apo elemente veshjeje te caktuara, etc.

----------


## ilia spiro

> Duke lene menjane cdo gje tjeter, mos te harrojme qe shqiperia eshte shtet laik. Perkthimi: nuk mund te shkruhet identiteti fetar ne kartat e identitetit. 
> Ata qe duan ta bejne te dukshme (tek te tjeret) perkatesine e tyre fetare ne cdo cast, kane zgjedhjen te bartin simbole te fese se tyre, apo elemente veshjeje te caktuara, etc.


Faleminderit reja vogel. Ti ke te drejte, po a nuk eshte shkelje e kushtetutes, d.m.th. fakti qe Shqiperia eshte shtet laik, pjesemarrja e saj si anetare e konferences islamike? Pra deri sa leshohet ne kete drejtim, nuk ka pse te mos behet edhe leshimi tjeter, e cdo njeri te jete identifikuar edhe ne dokumentat zyrtare, ku te shenohet feja e tij. Perndryshe mund te quhej diskriminim. Kur ligjet nuk i pershtaten realitetit ato duhen ndryshuar.

----------


## reja_vogel

Absolutisht qe nuk jam dakort me marrjen pjese te Shqiperise ne konferencen islamike; problemi eshte qe asnjeri nuk kerkoi mendimin tim per kete.
Megjithate parimisht, diskriminim apo jo, duhet munduar te rregullohet dicka qe nuk shkon se sa te behen leshime pas leshimesh 'te gabuara' per te kompensuar njeri-tjetrin. 
Dhe ne fund, per cfare diskriminimi po flasim? Diskriminim, po, do te behej, nese shfaqet perkatesia fetare ne kartat e identitetit. Ne Amerike, ne menyre te pergjithshme ajo nuk duhet shenuar as ne CV, per arsye besoj mjaft te qarta.

----------


## ZANOR

Jo, nuk duhet të shenohet!

----------


## Prudence

S'ka piken e kuptimit.

----------


## Dritë

> Pershendetje.A duhet te shenohet identiteti fetar ne karten e identitetit?Identiteti fetar i ndan njerzit sipas edukimeve qe ato kane zgjedhur, e perderisa kemi ndryshime perse te mos shenohet ky identitet?Dikush pretendon te na thote se 70% te shqipetareve jane muslimane , apo dikush tjeter te na quaj popull islamik. Personalish medoj se per ti shpetur ketij pergjithesimi te pa drejte,eshte e nevojshme te qe secili te zgjedhe besimin e tij ( nisur nga oportuniteti real i shqipetareve per besimet fetare)dhe ta shenoje ate ne karten e identitetit.


Nese realizohet nje ide e tille mos harroni ta perfshini ne kartat edhe orientimin politik, seksual (lol) dhe gjith gjerat tjera te cilet bien nen grupin e ceshtjeve personale dhe intime te individit. lol 

Sinqerisht derisa lexova kete teme e vetmja gje qe me shkoj nder mend jane diskriminimet qe mund te lindin ku njerez te nje X besimi do te neperkemben nga njerez tjere te cilet jane ushqyer gjate gjith jetes se tyre me paragjykime dhe mendime te gabuara... 

Meqe kam lexuar nje dite prezantimin tuaj me lejoni ta sjell postimin e pare: 




> Peshendetje te gjitheve .Jam Anesti nga Duresi e per nga mosha e njejte me ate te prinderve tuaj.Me prezencen time kerkoj te jap kontributin tim ne fushen e edukimit apo te orjentimit te te rijeve ne keto momente te veshtira te tranzicionit.Politikisht jam i orjentuar nga e dhjathta por jo antar in ndonje partie.Ndonse kam nje emer te shenjte *jam ateist* per vete faktin se me ka munguar ky edukim.*Ndonse vij nga nje familje ortodokse* *do te preferoja te isha nje katolik , apo protestant i mire ose me sakte te perqafoja nje nga besimet e krishtera perendimore*.Pra pranoj dhe nxis konvertimin,ose me sakte riperqafimin e identitetit fetar te hubur si pasoj....!Kur jam ne Shqiperi ndjehem i fyer qe jam pjese nje komuniteti qe len per te deshiruar.Kur jam jasht, me keput malli e slejoj kend te me fyej basheke atedhetaret  mi. Te tjerat ja leme kohes.Pershendetje!!



Po ne karten tuaj cka duhet te shenohet? Ateist, ortodoks, katolik, protestant apo i "krishter perendimor"?! lol  :ngerdheshje: 



Pershendetje

----------


## tutankamon

nuk ka ndonje gje te keqe por duhet te jete fakultative..

----------


## Rina_87

> nuk ka ndonje gje te keqe por duhet te jete fakultative..


_Une mendoj se duhet te jete obligative!_ 




> Identiteti i vertete i njeriut eshte besimi i tij fetar. Duhet shenuar.


Shume e sakte! Ne ne Kosove nuk e kemi si opsion ne leternjoftim, mirepo duhet te jete, sepse ne moment qe do te veja identitetin tim fetar ne te, tere krenaria e botes do te mbledhej ne mua . 

Jam krenare per identitetin tim fetar (dhe per ate ku te shkoj e marr me vete  :pa dhembe: )!! Shpresoj se edhe ju e beni te njejten gje!

P.S. Shume keq qe leternjoftimet nuk vlejne edhe jashte vendit, keshtu qe krenaria po na pergjysmohet.  :me dylbi:  Duhet me ndryshu dicka ketu!

----------


## Alienated

> Po si jo,duhet shenuar,bashke me peshen e gjatesin e organit seksual.


Disave (si ky autori i temes) do ua shenojme edhe gjeresine e vrimes nga prapa, qe ta dine ne aeroporte nese duhet t'i bejne Extra Screening apo t'i veshin dorezat e gomes punonjesit e sigurimit te aeroportit.

----------


## Alienated

> Faleminderit reja vogel. Ti ke te drejte, po a nuk eshte shkelje e kushtetutes, d.m.th. fakti qe Shqiperia eshte shtet laik, pjesemarrja e saj si anetare e konferences islamike? Pra deri sa leshohet ne kete drejtim, nuk ka pse te mos behet edhe leshimi tjeter, e cdo njeri te jete identifikuar edhe ne dokumentat zyrtare, ku te shenohet feja e tij. Perndryshe mund te quhej diskriminim. Kur ligjet nuk i pershtaten realitetit ato duhen ndryshuar.


Shqiperia mund te vazhdoje te jete shtet laik dhe pjesemarrese ne OKI, njesoj sic eshte pjesemarrese ne shume organizata per luften kunder korrupsionit e mafias, nderkohe qe shtetin e udheheqin mafioze te korruptuar.

Pervec Organizates Islamike, mos harro qe ke nje Parti Demo-KRISTIANE qe po merr vota e po behet pjese e qeverise sa here qe i do qejfi. Apo ketu nuk thyhet laiciteti?

----------


## Xingaro

O shqipfoles!
Nuk shenohet identiteti fetar neper letra identifikimi sepse behet objekt diskriminues edhe pse ne menyre inkoshiente.
Nese ty te ndalon nje polic kristian dhe sheh aty qe je mysliman,mund te ushqeje antipati apo vice-versa.Nese ti shkon ne nje zyre,apo merr pjese ne nje konkurs,apo ke kontakt ne nje istitucion publik ti je perhere nen trysnine e paragjykimeve apo preferencave qe mbart secili nga ne.
Kshu qe nese doni te tregoni krenarine tuaj,tregojini neper shkolla,vende pune,me impenjimet tuaja,sjelljet dhe imazhin tuaj.Nuk tregohet krenaria me karten e identitetit.
Kshu qe hapeni pak mentalitetin dhe dilni nga kto diskutime auto-kufizuese.

----------


## juanito02

> Pershendetje.A duhet te shenohet identiteti fetar ne karten e identitetit?Identiteti fetar i ndan njerzit sipas edukimeve qe ato kane zgjedhur, e perderisa kemi ndryshime perse te mos shenohet ky identitet?Dikush pretendon te na thote se 70% te shqipetareve jane muslimane , apo dikush tjeter te na quaj popull islamik. Personalish medoj se per ti shpetur ketij pergjithesimi te pa drejte,eshte e nevojshme te qe secili te zgjedhe besimin e tij ( nisur nga oportuniteti real i shqipetareve per besimet fetare)dhe ta shenoje ate ne karten e identitetit.


Ik o rrote se ditke ti qe ne komunitetin europian nuk lejohet te vedoset feja ne pasaporte?
Dhe ka kaq kohe qe Greqia qe e ka akoma ka presione disavjecare qe ta heqi.

----------

